# MS192T Good?



## Diesel JD (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey I looked at some saws at the local dealer's today, I really liked the MS192T I just wonder what everyone's opinion is of it. Can it pull the 14" 3/8" LP chain or would I have to use that .043 narrow kerf stuff? Not really looking to buy this saw right away, just making conv. and trying to get edumacated.


----------



## kf_tree (Oct 11, 2005)

MS192T Bad ?


----------



## kf_tree (Oct 11, 2005)

there is no substitute for a ms200. ok, everyone stand up and say it together THERE IS NO SUBSTITUTE FOR A MS 200.

the 192 is just a small pop gun.....we have one that just floats around from truck to truck. no one will use it, with all the ms200's we have.


----------



## begleytree (Oct 11, 2005)

I've heard good things, no rave reviews, but if they continue to hold up, especially at the price, I'll pick one up to try. If my dealer ever gets anymore in, that is..
-Ralph


----------



## computeruser (Oct 11, 2005)

Not sure about the 3/8"LP chain, but I know that some of the municipal tree crew guys I know really like theirs. A couple guys came out cutting with a couple of us, clearing trails in a nature preserve, and their 192Ts were working really well and cutting surprisingly fast. They clearly had more power than the 301 and 341 Echo's I've used. I was impressed. I keep thinking about getting one, but I've always been an Echo top handle fan and those new 360s keep calling my name...


----------



## J_Ashley (Oct 12, 2005)

The 192T's seem to have the same motor as the MS 170's. Same displacment and same power ratings at least.... As a comparison, my little 170 has plenty of guts for the 14" bar and 3/8" Stihl Picco chain. 

I was thinking about tossing my 170 and replacing it with a 192T, but after using mine some more I decided against it. Same power, same bar/chain, little more weight in a safer configuration. BUT, I wouldn't feel bad telling you to get the 192T...

Justin


----------



## rbtree (Oct 12, 2005)

Come now, Ken.....how about an ehp 192T, as i'll have soon....according to Dean who may have built some it cuts with a stock 200T when modded. It is 19 oz lighter than a 200, and mine cost me $240, shipping to jokers included, was lightly used....hopefully Russ didn't top all the trees in his town with it before he gave it to Ed.....So maybe it'll have some life.... :blob5: 

By the way, my muffler modded 335 from rah for $45 is one mean beast and still going strong after 18 months, No mostly stock 200T stands a chance against it.


----------



## Diesel JD (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm not arguing that the 200T isn't a better saw. If I play at pruning and climbing on the side, I'm not going to choose to afford a $450 climbing saw....in fact you probably can't justify a 200T unless you work full time in teh arborist iondustry and are quite successful at that.


----------



## kf_tree (Oct 12, 2005)

rbtree said:


> Come now, Ken.....how about an ehp 192T, as i'll have soon....according to Dean who may have built some it cuts with a stock 200T when modded. It is 19 oz lighter than a 200, and mine cost me $240, shipping to jokers included, was lightly used....hopefully Russ didn't top all the trees in his town with it before he gave it to Ed.....So maybe it'll have some life.... :blob5:



yea, and i could have sent one of these to ed. but come on man give the guy a fighting chance.


----------



## Cut4fun (Oct 12, 2005)

This thread shows there was a recall on the 192. Just in case you are looking used. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=24435&highlight=stihl+recall


----------



## ehp (Oct 13, 2005)

I ran my first 192 today , it ran well just not much power compared to a 200.
I took some video of both and put it on my forum


----------



## ehp (Oct 13, 2005)

I have ported a 192 now and we will see how it cuts in the day light, I cannot believe this saw will stay with a 200 but maybe it will be better than I think but it has alot of ground to make up to caught a 200


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 13, 2005)

rbtree said:


> By the way, my muffler modded 335 from rah for $45 is one mean beast and still going strong after 18 months, No mostly stock 200T stands a chance against it.




Glad to see that you got good use from that saw!!!


Got anything you want to part with for $45???


----------



## Diesel JD (Oct 13, 2005)

Well...i wouldn't expect a saw like an MS200T for teh money....look it has a motor that is smaller than the 200T by at least 10ccs....I can't remember is the 200 40 CC or more like 43-44?


----------



## Fish (Oct 14, 2005)

The recall is nothing really. A different fuel line, a plastic clip on the kill wire at the coil
and a clutch put together correctly.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 14, 2005)

Part of what makes this lower power saw cut so well is the narrow kerf chain/bar. The 043 chain is really good... same chain used on the pole pruners. I use a pole pruner in steep bank/dense brush to cut 8 inch (diameter!) alders off all day long, and am always amazed how well it cuts. Sharpening is a breeze - the cutters are so small you actually have to be careful to not take off too much. 

Putting a 3/8 chain on the 192T will definitely slow it down in the cut.

I've sold a few 192T's. The results are mixed. If you try to use them like a 200T all day log, they don't last. However, you can get two for the price of a 200T. A couple of crews bought one as a "backup" saw, but then they started using it like a 200T and after a few months, it was shot. On the other hand, lots of Utility bucket crews use them to trim branches and they haven't messed one up yet. Unlike the 191, these are actually serviceable.


----------



## ehp (Oct 14, 2005)

there is a 5.1cc difference between a 192 and a 200.


----------



## Fireaxman (Oct 17, 2005)

OK, I like the 3/8 chain and the Master Control Lever, as well as the extra power. I'm going for the 200T. Is $509.95 pretty reasonable? Can I expect any freebies for that (case, extra chain, etc.)?


----------



## ehp (Oct 17, 2005)

Myself if you are going to use this saw alot and cutting stuff over 6 inches I think I would go with the 200 as well, it is alot more saw.


----------



## Diesel JD (Oct 17, 2005)

I think my dealer sells the MS200T for 450 dollars with a 14-16" bar...I'll have to check and see.
J.D.


----------



## Fireaxman (Oct 18, 2005)

I got the same price from a dealer in Lafayette and one in Ponchatoula, so I committed to the one in Ponchatoula because he could get it to me quicker. The $509.95 is with a 14" bar. I also paid full price ($800) to this dealer for an MS-460 with a 28" bar, so I don't expect any steals, but I get good support from him so I am OK with it as long as I know the price was reasonable.

Diesel, if you get a chance to check on it for me I would appreciate it. If I'm being hung for an extra $50 bucks I would at least like to know about it.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 18, 2005)

Your price is fair. Sure a dealer can take it down to the $450 range and still make a few bucks (a few), but don't expect great service with the bottom price. We rarely sell below $500, to anyone, but offer priority service to all our pro accounts. If we miss a fews sales (we rarely do), so be it.


----------



## wagonwheeler (Dec 5, 2005)

I talked w/ my dealer about the 192t the other day - he'd just got 2 more in - and though my sales buddy talked highly of it (and lowly of the 191 due to serviceability) the owner came up to me later and said - 'Chaser, take as long as you need to to pay for it, we don't care, but buy the 200t. You just bought one of our best mid sized saws (361) and with the 200t you'll have the best small saw made'.

But a dollar is a dollar now matter when you spend it. I was actually just curious how the 192t compared to my CS3000 (anyone?) when he recommended the 200t. My CS3000 cuts quite well w/ PM chain I just don't care for the outboard clutch and front access chain tension. (piddly things I know...)

Is the 200 too much top handle for use exclusively on the ground? I don't climb, just like the small top-handle saw for trimming, limbing, etc... And I don't want to get bit - or is that mostly from one-handing a top handle?

What's the final word on the EHP 192t? 

Chaser


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Dec 5, 2005)

wagonwheeler said:


> I talked w/ my dealer about the 192t the other day - he'd just got 2 more in - and though my sales buddy talked highly of it (and lowly of the 191 due to serviceability) the owner came up to me later and said - 'Chaser, take as long as you need to to pay for it, we don't care, but buy the 200t. You just bought one of our best mid sized saws (361) and with the 200t you'll have the best small saw made'.
> 
> But a dollar is a dollar now matter when you spend it. I was actually just curious how the 192t compared to my CS3000 (anyone?) when he recommended the 200t. My CS3000 cuts quite well w/ PM chain I just don't care for the outboard clutch and front access chain tension. (piddly things I know...)
> 
> ...



According to Roger, his EHP 192T will cut with or almost with his stock, screen removed 200T, until you bury the bar, then it'll lag. At least I read that in one of his posts. 

You can use any saw anywhere, but I'd consider a top handled saw a poor choice for exclusive ground work. It's just not designed for that. You could use the 200, but I think there's better saws for exclusive ground type work for the price and power available from the 200, albeit a great saw. This saw will bite you if you aren't carefull, two hands or not.

Jeff


----------



## Diesel JD (Dec 5, 2005)

As will the 192T I am sure. If it's for exclusive use on teh ground why not go cheaper adn buy an MS210 or MS250? Great saws too and 1/2 the price of teh 200T


----------



## wagonwheeler (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeah, I think I'll stick w/ my cs3000 top handle and maybe get a small rear handle at some point...

Chaser


----------



## MCW (Jun 15, 2010)

To all those guys who say top handles are for exclusive tree work don't forget tree pruning in Horticulture. In Australia ground workers pruning citrus/almonds etc etc mostly use top handles and are probably Australia's biggest 200T customers. You can pull cut branches out the way with your free hand.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jun 15, 2010)

I would say it depends on how much cutting you plan on doing. Occasional work with it, it is a good saw. daily climbing and/or limbing, I would splurge for the 200.


----------



## BenfromCanada (Oct 15, 2010)

The numbers don't lie fellas, the 200 offers .4 hp over the 192. But that comes at a 1.1 lb (.5 kg) sacrifice. One advantage of the 200, is the option of a 16" bar. The 338xpt offers a .2 hp gain over the 200T, with no weight gain. The difference in performance comes from the RPM. 
The 338xpt limps along at about 9600 rpm, while the 192T and 200T scream at 13 500 - 14 000 rpm. More rpm = faster material removal. 
Keep in mind, these saws are designed as precision tools. They are not intended for use as a work horse. I spend a lot of time off the ground. If I am working in a tree with limbs larger that 10", I will use a bigger saw.
I use a MS 192 T with a 12" bar. It is perfect in every way. Light enough to drag around for 8 hrs, and has sufficient power. Lets face it, dollars matter. I find it difficult to justify spending an additional $300 on a saw where the only gain is a tiny half a horse. There is a lot of gear snobs who think if you spend more the product HAS to be better. Me, I will have a 192, and take the missus out for a nice dinner with the money I saved.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Oct 15, 2010)

Thought some of the old timers where back, until I seen thread was started
5 years ago.


I have MS200T and MS200 but Have been thinking about a rear handle MS192.




TT


----------



## pgg (Oct 15, 2010)

BenfromCanada said:


> ... I find it difficult to justify spending an additional $300 on a saw where the only gain is a tiny half a horse...



There's a lot more to it than that, the gain in performance is huge not tiny, and it's not the ONLY gain at all... The best thing about the 192T is it's feather-like weight, but nothing else! BTW the clutch unit, spur sprocket, bar, chain adjuster and starter assembly are interchangeable between both saws but that's about it, although I've swapped a 192T clutch-side casing to a 200T with a bit of filing and re-shaping of the plastic, does manage to clip on nicely then


----------



## BenfromCanada (Oct 15, 2010)

ppg 
You're right, you also gain an extra pound. Say you pull your saw up 6' from the end of your lanyard oh... 500 times in a day. That's 550 lbs, and 3000 feet! I opt for the lighter of the 2, minus the aches and pains.


----------



## pgg (Oct 15, 2010)

I liked the 192T for light agile sort of stuff that's easier on the wrists and arms for sure, but my modded husky 335's are the same weight with practically double the performance


----------



## Tree Raptor (Dec 19, 2011)

*ms192t*

I have many many 200t's and 3 or 4 192's. Have to admit when I first got the 192 I was disappointed because of the power loss from the 200t but after using it for years I have to admit that when I'm in the bucket starting the job with all the small stuff the light saw is a pleasure to use and as long as you have a sharp chain you will not be dissapointed. Once we get into the larger stuff then I switch to the 200t. Same goes for the ground stuff... if its small you have no reason NOT to use the lighter saw, fatigue is less and why would you use a 500-600 dollar saw (wear it) when you can get the same job done with a 300 saw. Go with the 192 and you will like it. Now if you are only going to buy one saw then diffinitely go with the 200t as their are no substitutes.


----------



## Wood4brainS (Dec 20, 2011)

*If This Thread Isn't Dead......*

Anyone tell me how much a ms192T in pretty good shape is worth now ?
Got a guy round here trying to sell one with a 16 inch bar and new chain.
I'm not a Top Handle user, so I"m not sure what they're worth.

Thanks........Hopefully ????


----------



## tallguys (Dec 20, 2011)

Wood4brainS said:


> Anyone tell me how much a ms192T in pretty good shape is worth now ?



Depends on the wear and overall shape but half the price of new for a good+ condition one would be about right. Less if its more worn out.


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Dec 20, 2011)

For me the 192T works just fine, and I have a 12" bar on it as I only cut limbs with it. The narrow chain is one of the things that makes it cut pretty fast for being small - the curf is narrow and works fine on small diameter wood. I am not a climber and just cut firewood, and the 192T works perfect for clearing the limbs off the trees and cutting brush off the farm. When the wood diameter gets to be over 4"-6" consistently I pick up the MS260, and when it gets over 8"-10" I get the MS460. After I drop a tree I clear out the limbs and branches that will be placed on the brush pile with the 192T......then start using the larger saws to cut up the firewood. I have an OWB and the smaller wood is just not worth cutting up, stacking or storing. The larger wood burns longers and makes fewer coals to rake.

I have often lusted for a MS200T after everyone talks so highly about it - but when I pick one up at the dealer the extra weight is almost as noticeable as the $ 659 price tag hanging from it. The 192T works just fine for my needs.


----------



## One Shot Will (Dec 20, 2011)

oneoldbanjo said:


> For me the 192T works just fine, and I have a 12" bar on it as I only cut limbs with it. The narrow chain is one of the things that makes it cut pretty fast for being small - the curf is narrow and works fine on small diameter wood. I am not a climber and just cut firewood, and the 192T works perfect for clearing the limbs off the trees and cutting brush off the farm. When the wood diameter gets to be over 4"-6" consistently I pick up the MS260, and when it gets over 8"-10" I get the MS460. After I drop a tree I clear out the limbs and branches that will be placed on the brush pile with the 192T......then start using the larger saws to cut up the firewood. I have an OWB and the smaller wood is just not worth cutting up, stacking or storing. The larger wood burns longers and makes fewer coals to rake.
> 
> I have often lusted for a MS200T after everyone talks so highly about it - but when I pick one up at the dealer the extra weight is almost as noticeable as the $ 659 price tag hanging from it. The 192T works just fine for my needs.




Me too I have a 1992 T and use it 80 percent of the time Would like a 200 but do not want to spend the extra $300. I only use my MS310 when i get into the big stuff


----------



## Wood4brainS (Dec 20, 2011)

tallguys said:


> Depends on the wear and overall shape but half the price of new for a good+ condition one would be about right. Less if its more worn out.



Thanks...
Some people ignore us new guys...


----------



## tallguys (Dec 20, 2011)

Wood4brainS said:


> Thanks...
> Some people ignore us new guys...



You're welcome.


----------



## bayard (Dec 20, 2011)

*300 $*

192t should be near 300$, get a new one.k


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 9, 2012)

Working on a MS192T for a friend. Is there anyway to ge the muffler off without taking the whole saw apart (to make sure its not scored. I've worked on quite a few Stihl saws and this one is a doozey. I did acquire the IPL and the Shop manual after the fact, so I'm hoping to get is all back together in the next few days. Any tips or shortcuts? Gonna go through the car while its apart and give it a good cleaning. Reassemble test and tune.


----------



## Wood4brainS (Jan 9, 2012)

bayard said:


> 192t should be near 300$, get a new one.k



Thanks for replying Bayard. 
Someone snatched it up before I could get to it anyway.
I was just gonna resell it.


----------



## jpsheb (Feb 4, 2012)

oneoldbanjo said:


> For me the 192T works just fine, and I have a 12" bar on it as I only cut limbs with it. The narrow chain is one of the things that makes it cut pretty fast for being small - the curf is narrow and works fine on small diameter wood. I am not a climber and just cut firewood, and the 192T works perfect for clearing the limbs off the trees and cutting brush off the farm. When the wood diameter gets to be over 4"-6" consistently I pick up the MS260, and when it gets over 8"-10" I get the MS460. After I drop a tree I clear out the limbs and branches that will be placed on the brush pile with the 192T......then start using the larger saws to cut up the firewood. I have an OWB and the smaller wood is just not worth cutting up, stacking or storing. The larger wood burns longers and makes fewer coals to rake.
> 
> I have often lusted for a MS200T after everyone talks so highly about it - but when I pick one up at the dealer the extra weight is almost as noticeable as the $ 659 price tag hanging from it. The 192T works just fine for my needs.



Glad to hear it works for you. I just got down from a "problem" tree I'm dealing with and I have, and would really like a tiny little one-handed saw for this kind of issue. Here's a mugshot of the gnarly bastard after removing all the major branches (none of which I'd trust with my weight):






View attachment 221769


The tip is at just over 40-feet, but it has a wicked lean and is zig-zagging all over the place. It's about 5" at the tip top. It wouldn't be an issue but it looms over my 80-yo neighbors ornamental elm and chain link fence. If I touch either, I'll never hear the end of it. The pic was taken before I took off the top 12-feet off via speed-line down to the right. Anyway, I did this with my husky 235 (10.33lb + B&C). Aside from the weight, needing two hands for the saw created some situations that forced me to either feel very unsafe, or take a long time to get into a safe position to work on from my 32-ft ladder (the tree's not really angled well for climbing without a ladder). I chose the "long-time" route, over the "not feeling safe", but decided that maybe it wouldn't hurt to get a little lightweight top-handle saw for up high. 

I know Dolmar has a tiny arborist saw too, but I'm leaning towards a 192T. Any major issues or faults you can find with yours?


----------



## k5alive (Feb 4, 2012)

put a 192 in one hand and a 200 in the other hand, but be careful, YOU WILL DROP THE 192


----------



## jus2fat (Feb 4, 2012)

No way in hell..!!..you'd find me up a 32 foot ladder to use a chainsaw..!!

Even when I was young..I wouldn't do it..!!

Call in a tree service with a bucket truck..!!

J2F


----------



## jpsheb (Feb 4, 2012)

jus2fat said:


> No way in hell..!!..you'd find me up a 32 foot ladder to use a chainsaw..!!
> 
> Even when I was young..I wouldn't do it..!!
> 
> ...



You're assuming bucket trucks can reach where it is. Doesn't do much good to call in a BT for a tree where a BT won't go. Gotta be careful when running with assumptions...might poke an eye out

Besides, cutting the trees half the point--it's just an excuse for me to go climbing and for getting the gear I "need"!


----------



## jpsheb (Feb 4, 2012)

k5alive said:


> put a 192 in one hand and a 200 in the other hand, but be careful, YOU WILL DROP THE 192




Eh? I'm just wondering how the 192 does. Not interested in a 200 right now. Not yet, at least.

Though, now that I think of it, if you want to send me your 200t to try, I guess I could be persuaded to give it a test run. I promise I'll be careful!


----------



## kent550 (Feb 4, 2012)

I have 2 192t in my firm for 4 years with not a single problem.


----------



## expy (Feb 4, 2012)

I had a 192TC for a year and did light trimming with it. I had put a 12" bar on it and i really liked it's light weight. It didn't do anything fast but the price was right and it worked as expected.


----------



## jus2fat (Feb 4, 2012)

jpsheb said:


> You're assuming bucket trucks can reach where it is. Doesn't do much good to call in a BT for a tree where a BT won't go. Gotta be careful when running with assumptions...might poke an eye out
> 
> Besides, cutting the trees half the point--it's just an excuse for me to go climbing and for getting the gear I "need"!


I hear ya!!..and my bad..!! I just didn't see any other trees in pic.

Maybe I missed it..didn't realize you were a climber..if so..why a ladder..??

No answer expected or requested...I just won't use a ladder over 10 feet..!! Never Have..!!

I'm 65 and alive..so that policy has served me well personally.
Please analyze each situation..and take care..!!

A local man (while on a ladder) had a big branch swing back into his face. Couldn't move/dodge.
Reconstructive surgery..mega bill..and I won't go into details further..you should get by now..!!

LADDERS ARE BAD for chainsawing..!!

Your Call..!!

J2F


----------



## jpsheb (Feb 4, 2012)

jus2fat said:


> I hear ya!!..and my bad..!! I just didn't see any other trees in pic.
> 
> Maybe I missed it..didn't realize you were a climber..if so..why a ladder..??
> 
> ...



No doubt about it, ladders & saws aren't good buds, and I prefer to keep them apart. More weight for the ladder & one more thing for the chain to hit. Not to mention one more thing for falling limbs to hit. 

But this case was special Nothing taller around, no clear path for a truck. In fact, no real good option for a rope or spur ascent. I had to get quite literally over the yard of a very cranky, very elderly gentlemen, and a vertical ascent would have started from his garden. climbing spurs wold have been awkward too (try climbing a pole that starts off at 30deg off vertical and then takes sudden sharp bends.) 

This tree was twisted, I tell you. So, while no SAWS + LADDERS = FAIL is a decent general rule, unfortunately it has to be very carefully broken from time to time. 

Sometimes problem with rules--we plan carefully & the universe laughs at us :hmm3grin2orange:

I know, it might look like I take things like this lightly, but before starting anything like this, I always go through my priorities:
1.) *Not getting killed or maimed* is my first priority. 
2.) Not breaking things I dont wan't broken is my 2nd, 
3.) If I happen to successfully take down some trees or acomplish some real work, then bonus!


----------



## k5alive (Feb 4, 2012)

Either or, It all depends on what you're useing the saw for


----------



## jpsheb (Feb 4, 2012)

expy said:


> I had a 192TC for a year and did light trimming with it. I had put a 12" bar on it and i really liked it's light weight. It didn't do anything fast but the price was right and it worked as expected.



Yep, the low price & weight are why I figure it's at least worth trying. I've never heard anything really bad about them--about the worst being that they don't compare to a 200t. It's kind of like praising them with faint damns. 

Ultimately, I'll probably find myself with both saws. Some people have stock or 401k's--others have tools & equipment. One of those is definitely more fun!


----------



## Stihl n Wood (Feb 4, 2012)

The 192 is very easy to start and light. Other than that its gutless. Most honest dealers will tell you straight up its a plastic homeowners version of the 200t. It will get the job done, slowly although. Don't drop it whatsoever or you'll be out a saw. Your two options: go buy a new 192 for three hundred or so. Or buy a really nice used 200t. I've climbed with both, with the 192 in my hands I often feel I'd be faster with my silky hand saw. Once you climb with a 200 on your side you will then say what the hell was I doing. But hey if your not out for production and have time on your hands the 192 isn't that bad, but its also not that good either...


----------



## jus2fat (Feb 4, 2012)

Stihl n Wood said:


> The 192 is very easy to start and light. Other than that its gutless. Most honest dealers will tell you straight up its a plastic homeowners version of the 200t. It will get the job done, slowly although. Don't drop it whatsoever or you'll be out a saw. Your two options: go buy a new 192 for three hundred or so. Or buy a really nice used 200t. I've climbed with both, with the 192 in my hands I often feel I'd be faster with my silky hand saw. Once you climb with a 200 on your side you will then say what the hell was I doing. But hey if your not out for production and have time on your hands the 192 isn't that bad, but its also not that good either...


I agree with the most of your post..it is plastic homeowner..and Not a 200T for sure...

However..as I own both..I will just add that mine has done everything expected...No Problems.!!

But it certainly has it's limits as does any chainsaw.

It is what it is is...a real good running little $300 chainsaw..a MM really helps out too..!!

A good used 200T for $300 is better..for sure!!..Ya just got to find a good one..!!

The 192 really holds it's value well..use a year or two and can sell for ~ 3/4 what you paid..!!

J2F


----------



## jpsheb (Feb 5, 2012)

Stihl n Wood said:


> But hey if your not out for production and have time on your hands the 192 isn't that bad, but its also not that good either...



Definitely describes me when it comes to climbing work--when the need arises, I do it as much for fun as because it is a tree that needs up-high work. When in situations like that, I put a high prority on using the smallest tool that will get the job done, and have been willing to experiment. I find that as soon as I start worrying about schedule pressures, that's a road that often leads to unwanted results (breakages & injuries). The moment you break something or hurt yourself or broken something, youve pretty much blown away any benefits of getting done quickly. 

Speaking of experimenting & comparisons to a Silkey...
Have you used a Ryobi (or similar) 18V? I actually find that one a bit better than using a 14" silky sugoi. With the bigger battery, and a sharp chain w/ 0.28 on the depth gauge) it handles 6" cuts fine, but runs of juice quickly. With the ganarly trees like this, I finish the cut w/the silkey anyway. As little as the the 192t is, it has more power than the Ryobi--although I don't know about torque. I've even tried using an 18V dewalt circular saw, but not suitable for 1-hand operation and an 18V reciprocating saw w/ a silkey-type blade (not to hard to make a blade from a stock corona blade). But it's a real pain in the butt to climb with. Right now, this is what I have in my tool-box to get those real tricky jobs:

1.) Silkey Sugoi--only limitation is size and my arm wearing out. 
2.) ryobi 18V cordless: Very light and good for one hand, but really marginal in what it's good for. 
3.) Husky 235e--for everything else. Not really suited for tree work, and definitely not for one handing safely, but it's easier to use up high than my ms880 

So, something with more guts than an 18V cordless, but smaller/lighter and CHEAPER than a 200T fits a niche I have well. 

Again it bears repeating--CHEAPER THAN A 200T. We're asking about 192T's here...not 200T's. Just as a 192T may not compare to a 200T for size and performance, a 200T doesn't compare to a 192T for weight & cost. (& fuel use, exhaust there are plenty of other threads about that--just look up "benzene".)

What is the biggest cuts you all have made w/ 192s? Performance in harder woods (elms, hickory)? Pitchy wood (SYP)? Good bar/chain set-ups?


----------



## jpsheb (Feb 5, 2012)

jus2fat said:


> I agree with the most of your post..it is plastic homeowner..and Not a 200T for sure...
> 
> However..as I own both..I will just add that mine has done everything expected...No Problems.!!
> 
> ...



Is this way of saying that you have a good one for sale for $225? :cool2:


----------



## mountainlake (Feb 5, 2012)

Stihl n Wood said:


> The 192 is very easy to start and light. Other than that its gutless. Most honest dealers will tell you straight up its a plastic homeowners version of the 200t. It will get the job done, slowly although. Don't drop it whatsoever or you'll be out a saw. Your two options: go buy a new 192 for three hundred or so. Or buy a really nice used 200t. I've climbed with both, with the 192 in my hands I often feel I'd be faster with my silky hand saw. Once you climb with a 200 on your side you will then say what the hell was I doing. But hey if your not out for production and have time on your hands the 192 isn't that bad, but its also not that good either...



You hit the nail on the head, if you have time on your hands. Steve


----------



## Thomas Venditto (Jan 3, 2017)

I have a MS192T. It's a nice little homeowner model. I don't climb, but I do the ladder thing once and a while and this saw is great. Mine seems REALLY choked factory. It's tough to start and bogs down if you don't stay on it. I'm gonna do a muffler mod and retune.
TomJV


----------

